# /etc/portage/env und bestimmte Programmversionen...

## Max Steel

Hallöle,

Ich brauche die Möglichkeit, einer bestimmten Paketversion (oder sogar einem bestimmten Slot eines Pakets), die Variablen per /etc/portage/env auf eine safe Variante zu stellen.

Konkret geht es mir um amarok:4 und amarok-utils:4

Natürlich möchte ich weiterhin (wie vorgeschlagen) mit Symlinks auf ../safe-flags arbeiten.

Ist das möglich?

Ich gehe nämlich davon aus das amarok-2.2.0 durch meine CFLAGS relativ instabil ist ^^

----------

## Max Steel

Hmmm daraus schließe ich, es ist wohl noch nicht eingebaut ^^

Hmm ist ein Feature Request wert, oder?

----------

